# How many people can rent 1 bedroom apartment?



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

I live in a mid-rise apartment complex and have noisy neighbors next door.
There are 4 adult renting 1 bedroom apartment. About 700-750 sqft
Legally, in Ontario how many people can rent a 1 bedroom apartment?

Thanks!


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

The only limits are per local municpal by-laws for safety/ fire reasons. Usually the stanard seems about 1 person per 9 m2. ( livable space)
So say about 6 people in a 700 to 750 unit. 
Check with your municipality but I think u are out of luck on this score.

You may have other avenues. Noise before after certain hours. Have you approached your landlord?


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

twa2w said:


> The only limits are per local municpal by-laws for safety/ fire reasons. Usually the stanard seems about 1 person per 9 m2. ( livable space)
> So say about 6 people in a 700 to 750 unit.
> Check with your municipality but I think u are out of luck on this score.
> 
> You may have other avenues. Noise before after certain hours. Have you approached your landlord?



Already spoke to property manager. When there are large number of people renting a small apartment it is hard to keep it down.
Also, called local municipal by-laws. Apparently there are no rules on how many people can rent a place, which is hard to believe.
I remember reading somewhere how many people can be in a bedroom, and what the age limits are.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Not sure which local munipical by-laws dep't you got but call should be made to Property inspector dep't if not Health dep't. When all fails, how about your local Fire station? Tell them to send an inspector - with that many people living in that unit, someone is bound to be cooking in there, never mind about the noise racket. But try the Police dep't first for that noise (fighting) racket. You might get lucky with one of these services.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I think you will find health, building, and fire departments a dead end. They have bigger fish to fry than answering noise complaints. (if they were 4 quiet tenants would you have any grounds for complaint to the above agencies?)

I think you would have to look at :
1. Noise bylaws in your municipality; or
2. Complaint under Landlord & Tenant Act in your province regarding interference with reasonable enjoyment of your leased property.


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!
It is time to turn up the heat.


----------

